# Brompton T5



## jg8610 (22 Oct 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a new brompton owner, and got talked into buying a T5 on gumtree. It's in good mechanical working order with the original hub, but needs a bit of tlc to bring it back to it's former glory and have all brompton parts - a new seat, a new right pedal and a new front wheel clip.

I'm wondering what you guys think a bike like this is worth on resale? Where would be the best place to get an opinion on what to do?


----------



## Cycleops (23 Oct 2017)

If you've bought it to resell it just go on eBay put in the details and they will tell you what similar bikes fetch.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Oct 2017)

Bromptons hold their value ridiculously well. A quick ebay search tells me that I could probably get £600 or more for my M6R.
I paid less than that new, and I've had it for eight years.
The front clip is around £6 IIRC, and a non folding pedal (if it's the right hand side one) under a tenner, so worth fitting the correct parts.
Saddles - well, they're more personal. I quite like the Brompton saddle if it's not on a Brompton - mine is on my fixed.
Can I ask - what did you pay for it?


----------



## chriscross1966 (23 Oct 2017)

The single cable T5's are generally worth a bit more than the twin cable's unless you have a ridiculously low number Mk2 frame. If the frame number is under 1000 then that will have some collector value, but only if original.... That said my personal view of early Mk2's isn't particularly flattering and I'd only give one a home if it came attached to a Brecki kit....


----------

